# pics of home built skiffs with tunnel



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

this style of skiff i've used in Texas ; port A
rockport
st' luis pass
port lavaca
matagorda and more...
good luck -anytide


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Heres a picture of when I painted my last boat. However I would talk anyone out of a tunnel on a small skiff after my experience. Unless you are running a jet drive, or have the right setup (which means higher hp motor, nose cone, ss cupped prop, hyraulic jack plate, and a hydrofoil) it is pretty much useless and will only increase draft. The boat I'm building now won't have one


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Your home water's have the most efficient tunnel designs I've seen.
The problem is the size of the hull needed to make the best use of the design.
A tunnel on a small poling skiff will only allow you to gain 3 or 4 inches
in draft over a similarly sized hull without the tunnel.
In order to make a tunnel really function you'll need additional hull width
over what a poling skiff requires. That extra width is going to be a bear to pole.


----------



## billywilly (Sep 7, 2010)

Hey Anytide,

Love the hull! Anyway you could pm me some additional photos and possibly some build processes you used? What was the boat's draft at rest and underway? 
I would love some pics of the finished boat.
I really want to build my own to use here on Galveston West Bay and Christmas Bay.
Any additional help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i'll try to find some picts. -anytide
floating in about 4"...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

1 more ;D ,my tunnels float shallow :-/  -dont know about the rest. 
-anytide


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i pole from this forward platform and draw less water than a stern platform.
you have to sacrifice one for the other. poling draft/ running draft.
-put in a small pocket tunnel and pole from the bow will get you the best of each...i built a pocket tunnel with forward platform and could easily pole 5".
250# skiff -112# 2stk 25hp -2 big dudes and gear in 5"  -skinny
-anytide


----------



## pole_position (Dec 5, 2009)

love those tunnel build pics.some people just need to get over themselves.
I see a future project in the making , my son wants to build a plywood skiff


----------



## cvilt (May 31, 2010)

Nice lokking boat anytide .


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Let's not forget B. Lee's just completed hull...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

more picts. of B.Lee's build ...  -please.
-'tide


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

enjoy...

http://picasaweb.google.com/microangler


----------

